# Aspiring Stage Manager



## HayleySargent (Jun 30, 2009)

My name is Hayley (noted by my sn) and I'm currently a senior in high school. I've participated in theatre since middle school but only truly got involved in tech at the start of my junior year. I took on SM'ing for the two yearly productions as well as lighting design and set design (small school). My goal is to learn and leave behind a booklet that describes the role of a SM at my school. Our theatre program is not funded, but we do have a class. We do all productions from ticket sales and last season was a great season. Our spring production was Pygmalion, and in truth, my greatest work yet. With help of the director (who's actually rather handy), we rigged a system that made it rain on stage.

I'm planning on attending both Lane Community College and University of Oregon for my undergrad and participating in both theatre programs. Hopefully I'll transfer to a large city and do my masters there. During undergrad, I would love to study abroad but we'll see.

Anyways, that's me. Oh, and I live away from home due to abusive parents and I've had a troubled life. So I've got the whole "tortured artist" thing going on.

Hayley


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to CB, Hayley! Feel free to dive right into the forums, otherwise take some time to run a couple searches or browse older threads. It's amazing what you can find in the past and present discussions here.


Sent*from*my*iPhone*using*Tapatalk


----------



## HayleySargent (Jun 30, 2009)

Why thank you! I've been lurking quite a bit and I've learned tons. It's really amazing that a community like this exists-- it's an outstanding resource. I know I have tons to learn but only experience can truly fill those gaps.

Hayley


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 30, 2009)

As a person who just finished high school, I can tell you from experience that this becomes an even more powerful tool when you can get your fellow students to lurk at CB as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

